# 3D photo mounting...



## ozyborne (Jan 26, 2010)

I was recently given the request to mount two different photos on one board so that when walking down a hallway one sees a different photo depending on which way you are walking. Does anyone have any tips on how to accomplish this some what easily? Is there maybe a template or premade set-ups for this?


----------



## Insanity (Jan 31, 2010)

If you take the photos and slice em up vertically, then take a board and bend it accordian style.

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\   <- Like that

Take one set of slices and put them on the left side of each peak, then take the other photo slices and put them on the right side of each peak.

When you look at it from one way, you'll see one picture, look at it from the other way, you'll see the other picture.

I'll look around and see what I can find, but this should give you some ideas.


----------

